# 1969 Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 19, 2017)

been looking for another red one finally found one


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 20, 2017)

Very nice congratulations


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 20, 2017)

Very nice. Ok you've had it long enough. Time to sell it to me.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks it's going into the keeper row


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice find, plus it has the early stik shift knob. I have the twin.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 21, 2017)

KOOL


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 21, 2017)

yes like the early shifter for sure,sold one about 3-4 years ago almost exactly same condition,been wanting another one ever since,thanks Jungle Terry


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 21, 2017)

Picked up this little 69 Ross 3 speed Sold at coast to coast hardware stores  from Terry also I guess blue Cobras are pretty rare .


----------

